# AKC Paperwork - Breeder Has NOT Provided



## ReAlDaPh (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello all!

I'll leave her name blank for the time being, but very frustrated by our breeder's failure to deliver AKC paperwork for Baron. She took our information down when we picked him up; I've texted, emailed, and called her cell phone all in relation to the paperwork to no avail. Very frustrated and I'm not sure where to turn. So a couple of questions:

1. Does it matter if he's just our pet?
2. If it does matter, how would I go about registering him on my own?
3. Is that possible?
4. If I get him registered on my own, how do I make sure that she gets the review she deserves for having unscrupulous history?

Thanks y'all!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The breeder should have registered the litter, long before any puppies were sold.
You should have been able to look at that paperwork when you picked up the pup.
If that was done, the breeder could have given you that paperwork, and you registered the dog yourself. It's easy, you either mail it in, or it only takes a few minutes online.
Some breeders want to make sure the pups carry their kennel name, and that could have been done online when you picked up the pup.



> Does it matter if he's just our pet?


Yes, you paid for a registered dog, and so far that's not what your have.



> If it does matter, how would I go about registering him on my own?
> Is that possible?


Last I looked it is possible to jump through some hoops, and get a limited registration.
But its not the type of limited registration your want. You will not have any of the pups bloodlines on his paperwork. It's pretty much like finding a purebred dog, and you are only proving within reasonable doubt the dog in question is the breed you say it is.

Did you ever look up their dogs pedigrees, and health clearances before you purchased the pup?


----------



## ReAlDaPh (Oct 19, 2015)

Yes, looked all that up before we went down there, but didn't know an better that it should have been provided at that same time. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I agree with Tex...

It doesn't "Matter" if he's "Just" a pet..you're forgiven for seeing him that way as the magic hasn't affected you just yet....but the larger issue is the breeder's lack of overall responsiveness. That's unforgivable. You might need some information or support or guidance as you move forwards, and the breeder is often/usually the best source for that, and for things far more consequential than AKC paper work.

Try again, life often happen...especially this time of the year..which gets in the way, and use the phone, it's old fashioned but the more direct ways often get the quickest response.


----------



## gracie101215 (Dec 16, 2015)

We also have not received anything from our breeder. Puppy is 11 weeks. Wondering if the same one ?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Sometimes a little bad publicity isn't such a bad thing...who's the breeder(s)?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Gingerling said:


> Sometimes a little bad publicity isn't such a bad thing...who's the breeder(s)?


I agree that it's a good thing to make people aware of the breeders who don't act according to contracts. People need to know who to avoid.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

There is no, absolutely no excuse for a breeder not having paperwork by the time pups are picked up. It's very easy for a breeder to do, and for the record for anyone looking to purchase a pup - tell them when you pick up that without the paperwork all they get is the deposit you've already put down. When you get everything you're paying for, they get paid. 

99 times out of 100 if the dogs don't have papers when they're two months old and being picked up, they never will. Likely because the "breeder" bred an unregistered dog, or an unregisterable litter because their dog was sold to them on a limited registration. But, also likely folks in this situation may have gotten a "good deal" because those pups were hundreds of dollars less and now they know why. 

I definitely would post who this breeder is, at least on the off chance that bad publicity may encourage them, if they actually CAN register the litter, to get off the dime and do so. Once you've paid the money, other than reputation there is really no leverage.

All that said, just because the dog isn't registered does NOT mean it isn't a loving, wonderful addition to your family. Enjoy your pup!

Best,
Ken


----------



## Dillon152 (Jan 28, 2013)

I had the same issue... My breeder is in Napoleon Ohio... My girls are 3 years old now, and i have given up trying to get the paperwork. My last contact i had with the breeder, she hung up on me when I started pressing the issue. I left a negative review on Gun Dog Breeder's website, warning others.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> Last I looked it is possible to jump through some hoops, and get a limited registration.


Limited registration or the PAL? 

There's quite the difference. This last litter we sold the pups on a limited registration. If they want to breed further down the line, we can talk about it and I can mentor them but it has to be for the right reasons.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

V-John said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > Last I looked it is possible to jump through some hoops, and get a limited registration.
> ...


Like I said John its been years since I looked, so it was probably a PAL. The differences between it, and registered papers from a breeder are like Night and Day. I hope the way I posted it, did not lead people to believe they are in anyway the same. 



> This last litter we sold the pups on a limited registration. If they want to breed further down the line, we can talk about it and I can mentor them but it has to be for the right reasons.


I have found this to be the case with a good many litters, and I wasn't knocking limited registration.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Dillon152 said:


> I had the same issue... My breeder is in Napoleon Ohio... My girls are 3 years old now, and i have given up trying to get the paperwork. My last contact i had with the breeder, she hung up on me when I started pressing the issue. I left a negative review on Gun Dog Breeder's website, warning others.


It seems like they got the review removed upon investigating, although your BBB complaint is still out there in the ether.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> V-John said:
> 
> 
> > TexasRed said:
> ...


I didn't perceive it that way at all. 

Rather, just wanted to point out that there is a difference in a PAL (which is what you had described) and a "limited" registration.


----------



## Dillon152 (Jan 28, 2013)

V-John said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > V-John said:
> ...



That is strange, the review was still there a few days ago, when I replied to this post... And, I don't believe I ever made a BBB complaint. I have a coworker who got a V from the same litter as I did, and they too never received any paperwork. 
In the end, my girls are great dogs and the paperwork doesn't make them any better, but it was the whole principle of it. And paying to take the breeder to small claims court seemed like it'd cost and be a pain in the ass more than it was worth, so I just dropped it and moved on.


----------

